# Question about p238



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i want to get a P238 and am wondering what experiences member have had with it
i have read that the early models have had troubles(FTF FTE bad wear)
how are they now?


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

i got my wife the rainbow p238 for vday 2-14-10 and she has put about 200 rnds in it and she has had zero probs with it. its a great little gun. hell if it was not rainbow i would carry it :anim_lol:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

boy i was sure hoping to get more input
the sig forum had one very unhappy customer and was wondering if recent purchaserers had good reports


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I posted this on another board. Note: I have a P238 Equinox that I bought new in February of 2010.

******************
I shot the Sig P238 last weekend at Wades. I put 80 rounds of American Eagle 95 gr FMJ and 40 rounds of Speer Gold Dot 90 gr hollow-points down range. Every single round fired flawlessly. The gun performed just great. It was very accurate. I shot mostly at 15-30 feet and it was very easy to put rounds on the target with relative quickness. I think I shoot the P238 just as good as I do my G23. I'd really like to find a pinky finger extension. I think that would help but other than that I have no complaints!
******************

I have shot it one time since. I put another 50+ rounds of FMJ and another 20 rounds of Gold Dot JHP. Still no issues. I used to have a Ruger LCP. I would not want to fight with the LCP. The P238 however is a shooter. I feel much more confident putting rounds on the target with the P238.


----------



## Icewind (Apr 19, 2010)

One of my personal favorites of all time. To bad I took it back like 5 days later. I like to carry when I work. Im on the move alot and allways busy. I just couldnt get used to the SAO 1911 style. I kept thinking "that hammer is gonna fall".

I mean it's a work of art, but just make sure the SAO stage 1 carry is gonna work for first.

BTW, I took my 238 back and walked out with a 232 made in Germany


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Man I would love to have one of these. I came darn close to walking out with the Equinox a couple weeks ago, but I just can't justify it. I have a Kel-Tec P3AT that has been 100% reliable and is even more concealable, so this would be a "just because it's cool" kind of thing. The last time I went to the gun store the one i was going to buy was gone... turns out the guy who works there bought it! :buttkick: He says his is 100% reliable if it helps


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*got one and carry it every day*

I love mine, carry it concealed in a pocket holster and its great, have fired several hundred rounds of various ammo through it without a problem of any kind. its accurate, easy to shoot, and just a nice gun, wouldnt think about carrying anything else since i got. Use Hornaday CriticalDefense rounds for personal protection and feel confident i can protect myself if the need ever arose. fyi I also ride a motorcycle and carry this when im on it,, easy to carry in my back pocket of my levis and very secure there. I also use colt mustangmags as spares with no problems and again total love the little thing.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

mesz13 said:


> I love mine, carry it concealed in a pocket holster and its great, have fired several hundred rounds of various ammo through it without a problem of any kind. its accurate, easy to shoot, and just a nice gun, wouldnt think about carrying anything else since i got. Use Hornaday CriticalDefense rounds for personal protection and feel confident i can protect myself if the need ever arose. fyi I also ride a motorcycle and carry this when im on it,, easy to carry in my back pocket of my levis and very secure there. I also use colt mustangmags as spares with no problems and again total love the little thing.


I agree completely. I didn't think anything would take the place of my Kahr P380 in my pocket, but I think this P238 just might do that. It's worth every penny. I may sell the Kahr and get another Sig. It's that good.


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*ditto on the SigP238*



mesz13 said:


> I love mine, carry it concealed in a pocket holster and its great, have fired several hundred rounds of various ammo through it without a problem of any kind. its accurate, easy to shoot, and just a nice gun, wouldnt think about carrying anything else since i got. Use Hornaday CriticalDefense rounds for personal protection and feel confident i can protect myself if the need ever arose. fyi I also ride a motorcycle and carry this when im on it,, easy to carry in my back pocket of my levis and very secure there. I also use colt mustangmags as spares with no problems and again total love the little thing.


+1 Mesz13: I feel the same and carry mine on the motorcycle as well. I have not had any FTF or FTE's with it and I too have a couple of Mustang Magazines altough the packaging says Sig (from Thegunsource.com)


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*more on the P238*

Just as an additional point, the gun has real sights, you can point it, aim it and it hits the freeken target, I have fired over 1000 rounds now through it and havent a single problem. I clean and oil it after firing at the range and its good to go.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently bought a basic Nitron model with standard sights. It has a build date of 18 May 2010.

It has performed flawlessly with everything except Herter's ammo (brass case) I got at Cabela's. The stuff appears to not be sized correctly causing jams with the slide 1/8" out of battery and the round not fully seated in the chamber. (I'm not alone if your read all the feedback comments now for this ammo from P238 owners on the Cabela web site).

I've also obtained a pair of Colt Mustang mags and profiled the front lips to replicate the Sig magazine... they work just fine. I've also placed an order for an RKBA leather pocket holster. Hope to have it in a few weeks 

Bottom line is that I'm quite happy after several hundred rounds down range. It's a keeper!


----------

